# first time use-some smoke



## Lorelei (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi, I got a new Ariens 921045 model snowblower this summer. It was delivered with oil, but not gas. We have a storm right now, I put gas in and started it. It was snowing pretty hard and there appeared to be smoke coming from the top grate right above the clutch. It worked ok, but I got nervous and stopped, now I am afraid to use it.
Thanks for any help given to me,


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Lorelei

On any new machine there might be some smoke from the engine area as things warm up and some paint or plating or preservative gets cooked off. That would be normal.
There is always the chance you have a problem with a belt in which case you should take off the black cover and inspect them and see if there's any black rubber material coating the underside of that cover or covering the tensioners.

If you haven't had a snowblower before and the grate you're referring to also covers the muffler it's possible you were just seeing steam from snow getting cooked out of that area ??

This might help:


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Most likely just some oil residue from manufacturing burning off. It will go away in a short time of useage.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

. 

What did it smell like? 

Burning rubber has a very distinct smell

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Make sure to check the oil level often just to make sure it's not leaking or burning it.

.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

could be the paint from the muffler


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

cranman said:


> could be the paint from the muffler



That would have been my guess cranny ding ding ding


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

1132le said:


> That would have been my guess cranny ding ding ding


:iagree: That was my first thought as well.


----------

